# NYC photo locations, skyline, bridges help



## NancyMoranG (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,
Am going to be NYC for St Pats Day, Mar 14-18.
I have been to NYC every 5 yrs or so with relatives, but just doing tourist stuff or St Pat Day. ( I am Irish 100%.)
Now that I have evolved in my photography, I want to go for some night shots of the city including skyline photos.

I see the area by the Brooklyn Bridge(?) that they play chess at, on so many tv venues, and would like to try that dusk- sunset. Also, southern tip at night with water reflections is another I really want to get.

I have no idea how to get to these types of places so any help with exact locations would be helpful. FYI, I will NOT have a car, but don't mind cab fare or using subway. I will probably be alone. I am not afraid of NY, but am vigilant and aware. I know crime can take place anywhere, but am hoping these locations would be well visited and I would not be the only one there. I would take advice seriously.

Hoping so one can enlighten me as to words of advice, gear, locations or anything else that will help. 

Did Top of Empire State last year, will probably do Top of the Rock this year. Any thought there?
thank you all,
Nancy


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 11, 2014)

NYC is a perfect place to take pictures.
Subways are loud but take you anywhere. Multiple use swipe cards save some money.
In Manhattan, to go cross-town, typically it's easier to use buses. Use your swipe card to purchase a bus ticket (or get a transfer). 
There is an excellent subway/bus map of NYC that is folded into a letter size 'pamphlet' - about $5

In the mornings (after 10) Chinatown is a great place to start and then you can walk North through little italy, cross over to Washington Square through the VIllage then walk North from there.
In the afternoons, Galleries are open on the West Side.
There is a magazine This Week, New York or something similar that has every single event in NY city - well worth the money.


----------



## limr (Jan 11, 2014)

There are a bunch of places to see the chess players. You might want to try Bryant Park for that. They also have ping pong tables at Bryant Park that are interesting to watch. And sometimes you catch a wedding. I checked and you'll have missed the skating rink by then. They set up an ice skating rink in the park, but they take it down about 2 weeks before your visit.

For skyline pictures, the view from the promenade by the Brooklyn Bridge (on the Brooklyn side) is good. For a view of the southern tip, I've found it interesting to simply hop on the Staten Island Ferry, get your shots, and then stay on the ferry for the return trip.

I also like getting shots at the southern entrance to Central Park (Columbus Circle on the west side, and Grand Army Plaza on the east side).

Gear: I have no idea about digital stuff, but whatever you bring, make it as non-fussy as possible. I wouldn't bother with a bunch of lenses. When I'm shooting in NYC, I find it best to keep things that can be easily strung across the body with a sturdy strap. You've been there before, so I'm sure you're aware that sometimes you need to maneuver or move a bit faster than you may be accustomed to, and that's harder when you're carrying a big camera bag, trying to change lenses, whatever. Think compact and ease of access.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 11, 2014)

Great reminders of the fast paced, crunch feeling!
Can I get clear dusk glow/sunset photos of skyline from Ferry with pitching of the ferry? 
I have Nikon D7000. 55-300 (4.5-5.6) Tokina 11-16 (2.8) and 35 (1.8)
will try Columbus Circle, promenade, and would like to find the Boat House (?) pond featured in some movies ( Ransom w/Mel Gibson)
My family arrives Saturday but I am giving serious thought to coming in Friday for some 'photo' time 
Thank you for your suggestions Limr!

Anyone else?


----------



## limr (Jan 11, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> Great reminders of the fast paced, crunch feeling!
> *Can I get clear dusk glow/sunset photos of skyline from Ferry with pitching of the ferry?*
> I have Nikon D7000. 55-300 (4.5-5.6) Tokina 11-16 (2.8) and 35 (1.8)
> will try Columbus Circle, promenade, and would like to find the Boat House (?) pond featured in some movies ( Ransom w/Mel Gibson)
> ...



That's a good question. Your best bet might be to wait for the ferry to stop and then throw on the zoom to get the shot. It's a fairly large ferry and the harbor isn't too choppy, so you can definitely try while you're still moving. You might get something better when it's docked without having to go to a noisy ISO. And to get a good spot at the back of the ferry for sundown, it might be better to try this on Saturday or Sunday evening. Weekdays, it's rush hour at "golden hour" and it will be crowded. (Oh, and it's free.)

Schedule: Staten Island Ferry Schedules
Directions on public transport: Staten Island Ferry Schedules (easiest is the 1 train to South Ferry)

Brooklyn Heights Promenade: Brooklyn Heights Promenade
The walk across the Brooklyn Bridge is quite nice, and on the Manhattan side, it's also quite close to the courthouse they always show on Law and Order (60 Centre Street)


----------



## RichieT (Jan 11, 2014)

You should pick 1 or 2 locations with the most variety if you come in on Friday. Friday afternoons were bad enough to get around on, but now with the pedestrian malls and bike lanes, it is very difficult to get around except by subway which can get really crowded.. It also depends on how much walking you want to do. If you're a walker, I would suggest lower Manhattan, from about City Hall to the Battery. The buildings are older and more interesting. You can start at Battery park (and catch the S.I. ferry if you like) and move up to the South Street Seaport, then head west to Wall St. About 5 blocks north, you'll be at City Hall and the Courthouses (where Barzini got it in the Godfather). From there you can walk over the Brooklyn Bridge and get shots of the skyline. Just north of the Courts are Chinatown and the remains of Little Italy. If you pick midtown, 42ST gives you Grand Central Station, Bryant Park, the Library, West to Times Square and North to Rockefeller Center. There are plenty of other spots, but I think these give the most variety.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 11, 2014)

Limr, thank you again for the insight! Anything to do with Law/Order will entice my sister who comes in Saturday. Hmmmm.

RichieT, great info! I am a walker so this may work for me. Will look at the route and my time. 
We actually march IN the parade with my uncle who is Transit Authority police for 38 yrs, so we march with the family section. 
Lots of fun and we are done by noon, and stay to see the Firefighters of course.
So we have Monday afternoon, eve to fool around also. Fly out Tuesday.
Getting excited about planning, thanks
Nancy


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 12, 2014)

I got bumped from 'Off Topic' to 'Meetups'. 
I am not looking to meet up unless someone makes an offer...

I am looking for advice in NYC. 
Thanks, Nancy


----------



## RichieT (Jan 12, 2014)

Nancy, small update on my previous post. South Street Seaport got hit really bad in Hurricane Sandy and a lot of the businesses were closed, needing major renovations. This is one of those "forgotten" areas and relief was (is) very slow. I'm not sure how much is actually open there. You might want to skip this since it takes you furthest out of your way. If you go from Battery Park to Pearle ST you can hit Hanover SQ and Fraunces Tavern. Continue up Broad ST to Wall ST. Left on Wall brings you to Broadway and Trinity Church. Continue up Broadway to the World Trade Center( 1 block over), and on to city hall and the courts. Have fun.


----------

